# New British camouflage



## daveymoff (Dec 20, 2009)

For the first time in 40 years, the British army have altered the pattern on their combat uniforms. Out goes the old disruptive pattern material (DPM) and desert camo and in comes this new one, based on multi-cam, developed around the terrain in Helmand, Afghanistan.

BBC News - British Army to get new camouflage uniform

I kind of like it. They say it's good for most terrain.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks good .. a great mix. Now, maybe the Canadian military might want to adopt that kind of look too - then the old stuff goes surplus and I get more clothing :2thumb:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow . . . I don't know . . . I wouldn't be crazy about the fact that the term "good enough" was used so many times in regard to something I had to wear to blend in. Doesn't sound great to me.


----------



## daveymoff (Dec 20, 2009)

I think it's just the way us Brits underplay stuff. It probably makes you invisible in certain environments. 

On the other hand, if it's been developed and made in the UK, it'll probably fall apart within a week and be more obvious than a hi-visibility jacket. :2thumb:


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

From personal experiences I can say that I have seen no camoflauge pattern more effective than the Canadian CADPAT system. Even when they have been washed 100 times and worn for 1 year it still provides superb comoflauge. The American Digital Pattern fades very very quickly and their 'Green' almost looks like a blue(that is my opinion) and it does not blend into North American forest at all. Infact the old Woodland pattern they had stayed dark much longer, I have a jacket that has been washed about 45 times and still blends in very well when out in the woods. 

This new British pattern doesn't do it for me at all, it looks better than their old but falls very short of the Digital Pattern. It may work for their part of the world but on one positive note atleast it's unique.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Sonnyjim said:


> . The American Digital Pattern fades very very quickly and their 'Green' almost looks like a blue(that is my opinion) and it does not blend into North American forest at all.


Depends on who makes the clothing (the patter n has nothing to do with it). I have a couple of stes that look greta after a few hundred washings. I have some that faded after a few washings. Not real wild about the ACU digital pattern. Difficult to make a camo pattern that works well in the many varied terrains that one finds in the US.


----------



## daveymoff (Dec 20, 2009)

Best option all round is to tailor your gear to your known bug out area. Some of the old Soviet camo works better than most, British DPM was unchallenged in terms of Northern European forest and plains. 
As I said, I like the look of the new stuff, but I'm unlikely to bug out to Afghanistan, so certainly won't be getting any soon.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I still like my original tiger stripes, can't fit in them though. Had to get new. I also still have some plain green baggy pants and blouses from Vietnam somewhere in a trunk too, oh my:nuts:. Can't beat the tigers for that psychological effect, they just look mean. I think the book Patriots brings out the best point, that everyone in your group has the same pattern, no confusion who is who.


----------

